# Carlos at Algeciras



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone have the GPS coordinates for Carlos at Algeciras , it’s the guy who sells tickets for ferry to Morocco.

Also any lpg stations in the area 

Thx in adv Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For Carlos, see...

http://www.viajesnormandie.net/situacion-agencia-viajes-algeciras.htm

Nearest lpg is at the Repsol garage just off the A381 near Los Barrios, 36.19992 -5.51473

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

:smile2:Hope he has cake and cider left, Bon voyage

Dick


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

peejay said:


> For Carlos, see...
> 
> http://www.viajesnormandie.net/situacion-agencia-viajes-algeciras.htm
> 
> ...


Thankyou Pete for the info will check link

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> :smile2:Hope he has cake and cider left, Bon voyage
> 
> Dick


Can't go wrong with cake and cider Dick also can't wait to start another trip

Paul


----------

